

Men Live Better Where Women Are In Charge - tomkindle
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,627363,00.html

======
selenamarie
Wikipedia page might provide a bit more insight into the Mosuo:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosuo>

